# Light f/x constant fogger?



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone have or seen any of the light f/x 1200 watt foggers that claims that it can run constantly or in bursts without any warm up time between blasts? I have a chance to get one for realy cheap but want to know if it's worth it??????


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

You can always return it...


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I used one a couple of season's ago and learned the hard way that you can not let them run out of fog fluid. First time they go dry it's adios fogger (and they go through fluid FAST). Nice thing, Fitco sent me a new one right away (still sitting in the box right now), it's just easier for me to run a few $20. Gemy's with timers than to constantly chase after the Fitco.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the fog commander, and yes it can.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Well for $15 ill give it a shot. I usualy extend the tube on my foggers so they can pull the juice out of a container that can hold a gallon or more so hopefully it will extend the run times alittle over the stock tank. Thanks all


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Ditto that, but it is the rankest smelling fog machine I have ever used!
Smells like burning rubber the whole time it is on, and this is after using it 3-4 seasons!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Corey, what juice are you using?


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I have used a number of juices, from crap to pro to froggy, the damn constant fogger just smells, it is unit not the juice.

It was one of the first things folks griped about when they came out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd check inside, sounds like some insulation or rubber is out of place.


----------

